# Kapazitiver Ringsensor gesucht



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2012)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem kapazitiven Ringsensor. Er soll rund um ein Kunststoffrohr (ca. 50mm Durchmesser) montiert werden und Durchfluss von schwach wasserhaltigen Partikeln (per Gebläse befördert) detektieren. Der Sensor sollte relativ empfindlich sein. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt bzw. kann jemand einen Sensor empfehlen? Ein optischer Sensor dürfte wegen Staubanteil entfallen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Mai 2012)

Das klingt nach einer schwierigen Anwendung. Eine Empfehlung für einen Sensor habe ich da leider nicht.
Ich würde mal die üblichen Verdächtigen heranziehen und die Vertriebler mit der Anwendung bekannt machen. In der Regel können die schon sehr gut eingrenzen, ob ein Sensor aus dem Portfolio zu dem Anwendungsfall passt. Und ein kostenfreies Muster zu Testzwecken bekommt man dann auch sehr schnell.


----------



## rheumakay (8 Mai 2012)

Um was handelt es sich denn genau-bin neugierig?!
Würde auch bei den üblichen Anfragen (Turck, Di-Soric)
Wieviel Stück benötigst du denn?Unter Umständen können diese auch speziell für dich bauen..Kosten??Ähhm.


----------



## rheumakay (8 Mai 2012)

wären durchflußsensoren dafür geeignet?
Was für ein Signal benötigst du?Analog/Digital?


----------



## winnman (8 Mai 2012)

Bei sehr reinem destilliertem Wasser hab ich einfach mal einen "normalen" Kapazitiven Sensor verwendet, läuft seit >20 Jahren.
ev an der Sensorstelle das Rohr etwas abflachen.


----------



## rheumakay (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo Winman,
Interessehalber..wofür war der kap.Sensor?


----------



## winnman (8 Mai 2012)

War ein Speisewasserbehälter für einen Gas (Formaldehyd) Sterilisator.

Das Speisewasser war vom Leitwert so gering, dass eine Widerstandserfassung einfach nicht funktioniert hat (Endress FTW mit damaligem Verstärkermodul)

Das Speisewasser wurde über einen Dampferzeuger mit Widerstandsheizkörpern erhitzt.
Für die Nachspeisung in den Voratsbehälter wurde eine Niveau Regelung benötigt, . . .


----------



## Nitrozin (10 Mai 2012)

Hi,

wir haben sowas ähnliches vor ewiger Zeit mit einem Ultraschallsensor gemacht.
Nannte sich "Clamp On" Sensor wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Den Sensor konnte man von aussen mit einer Schelle anbringen.

http://www.flexim.com/de

Gruß Volker


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Mai 2012)

Danke für die ANtworten.

Die 0815 Sensoren funktionieren in dem  Fall nicht, die sind für größere "Kapazitäten" gebaut. Mit den  Verkäufern habe ich schon einiges an schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht,  erst wird versprochen dass der vorgschlagene Sensor für den  Anwendungsfall genau der richtige ist, wenn's dann in der Praxis doch  nicht funktioniert, sind sie sehr einfallsreich was Ausreden angeht. Der  Firma Hossbach würde ich sowas zutrauen, bei zwei Dutzend solcher  Sensoren aber wird die mögliche Lösung aber vergleichsweise unbezahlbar.  Bei "nur" zwei Dutzend Sensoren baut aber auch kein Hersteller was  spezielles.
Ob Analog oder Digital wäre erst mal egal, wichtig wäre nur das Ergebnis (Durchfluss vorhanden oder Durchfluss nicht vorhanden).


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2012)

hmm also bei so speziellen sachen ist man bei di-soric meistens gut beraten... die sind sehr inovativ dort!


----------

